# Does anyone else hate spring/summer?



## Time2changelater (Aug 19, 2012)

I know it's not really rational, but I really hate spring (like it only when it's really rainy) and summer. There are so many more people outside and the heat. It just seems more people are out and about. Winter colder months so few people outside, I love that I can walk to the store and rarely see anyone, no one wants to chit chat when waiting at the bus stop etc. People just seem quieter/mellow during the colder months.

Now there are all these kids outside making noise and what not ppl want to stop and say isn't this nice weather. Anyway does anyone else hate when the weather turns warmer?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

It can be depressing to know other people are having fun while you're all alone, but I still love spring and summer. I simply love the weather and the clothes... :stu


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> It can be depressing to know other people are having fun while you're all alone, but I still love spring and summer. I simply love the weather and the clothes... :stu


This


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Nope..


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

I used to prefer the colder months, but I like to be out and about a little bit now, so my tastes took a 180. 

There's nothing quite as nice as speeding down a highway on a summer night with the windows down, music blasting, and being overtaken with a humid, yet refreshing breeze.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I like the summer because there's no school. I also don't mind the heat.


----------



## bracelets91 (Nov 27, 2012)

I like spring, but I absolutely despise summer. The hot weather is just too much for me.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I think bright/sunny weather makes the people in my area more neurotic. some people can't find a good way to spend it. 

I know I feel pressured to go out in it, when the sun penetrates my apartment the way it does.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Gah, summer is full of people socialising, everywhere I go I see couples and groups of friends socialising everywhere.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I hate summer purely because of the weather. I hate heat, humidity, and bugs. The only redeeming thing about summer, for me, is that it's baseball season.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I get depressed by the lack of sunlight in the winter. I like summer and Autumn best though.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

I used to hate spring/summer when i was overweight.. cause it meant it was going to get warmer. Which meant i couldn't wear sweaters/jackets when i went out. So i couldn't hide my body.


----------



## HallowsEve (Feb 13, 2013)

I much prefer the colder months as opposed to the warmer ones. I feel much more comfortable in the cold.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

apx24 said:


> Gah, summer is full of people socialising, everywhere I go I see couples and groups of friends socialising everywhere.


It's rather depressing /:

I hate heat In general. The only part of summer I like is the thunderstorms...other then that I can't stand it.

Give me rain and snow <3


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Twinkiesex said:


> It's rather depressing /:
> 
> I hate heat In general. The only part of summer I like is the thunderstorms...other then that I can't stand it.
> 
> Give me rain and snow <3


Thunderstorms are quite cool I must admit, I love going out straight after a storm because the air is so fresh. I don't mind rain, as long as it's not heavy but I hate snow, it always disrupts public transport.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

apx24 said:


> Thunderstorms are quite cool I must admit, I love going out straight after a storm because the air is so fresh. I don't mind rain, as long as it's not heavy but I hate snow, it always disrupts public transport.


I love snow...but that's probably because we never get it here. Hell, it's 80 degrees during winter, I hate heat with a passion. And I love heavy, power disrupting, loud, thunderstorms


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Time2changelater said:


> I know it's not really rational


Really? I thought it was quite rational.

Long daylight hours, heat, humidity, outdoors socializing, bright sun... Ummm, no thanks.

The only good things about Summer are thunderstorms and air conditioning.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Twinkiesex said:


> I love snow...but that's probably because we never get it here. Hell, it's 80 degrees during winter, I hate heat with a passion. And I love heavy, power disrupting, loud, thunderstorms


Lol I can't imagine snow being popular in Texas. You must get a lot of heat and thunderstorms.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

apx24 said:


> Lol I can't imagine snow being popular in Texas. You must get a lot of heat and thunderstorms.


Yes yes and yes...It's really hard to be dark and mysterious when it's 97 and sunny outside


----------



## ThisIsWater (Apr 12, 2013)

I _live_ for winter. Spring and summer - not so much. I guess spring is okay since the weather is mild but I can't stand heat so summer isn't my thing. Plus I never have anything to do.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Yup but not because of those reasons i actually like a chit chat with strangers
My biggest enemy is the sun for it to touch my beautiful porcelain skin lol
I dont want to darken or damage my skin,thank god i live in a fairly cold country
But when theres sun its sun screen uv glasses plus uv face mask for me,
my bf doesnt want to be seen with me then but **** him lol
And cant stand humid weather ugh..


----------



## SaRhod (Jun 20, 2013)

*I get it*

I think it's just a personal preference. I don't like spring because I have terrible allergies. I WANT to like spring, where I live, it's quite temperate, but allergies are just so miserable. It always looks so pretty, but as soon as I go outside, my eyes begin to itch and my nasal passages constrict. Then there is the sneezing and inability to put my contacts in my eyes.

As for summer, the temp is anywhere between 85-105 here, and it's humid. It's also heavily wooded, and I feel like the lord of the flies is coming for me, lol! But somehow, people are still out and about, all sweaty and gross; boating, swimming, jogging. Sometimes, it looks really nice out, but when I actually go outside for a bit, I get all gross and decide to go back inside.

You must live in a populated area, if you are hearing children outside screaming and laughing. You may not know this, but the high pitched tones are meant to register (aka be annoying) in your mind to trigger an evolutionary response to help them if they are in danger or in need. As my psych professor explained, if someone had a crying baby outside the room that wouldn't shut up, eventually someone in the classroom would be irritated enough by the high pitched cries that they would go out and try to calm the baby. I digress, but maybe you could consider moving to a more..er..desolate area. :idea No annoying children or nosey neighbors.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

No, the more time I spend outdoors in the sunlight the better I feel. Maybe I'm severely deficient in vitamin d. Winter months are an absolute hell for me. I was severely depressed up until this spring. I also enjoy being outside despite my allergies.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i love spring but i hate summer. loneliest time of the year. (buhu)


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I swear we get this thread every year :b

But I don't hate it personally. The only thing that bothers me is the amount of people that are out and about, but the warm weather more than makes up for it. I've never been a fan of cold weather.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

I actually quite enjoy the sun. I don't get enough of it in my city since the winters are quite bleak and cold... but as of late, it's been raining consecutively and heavily as well. The river is starting to flood here, it's scary.

But on topic, I think winter is a gorgeous season... the snow can be quite beautiful and when it falls lightly, I love standing outside and coming in, curling up with a blanket and having hot chocolate... but when the blizzards come and it's just cloudy all day and night, I get kind of depressed LOL. Having the sun out certainly improves my mood.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

I hate the humidity but not the summer I do hate the winter with a passion though ****s my body up bad and makes driving a hassle.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I love them because I can ride my bike everywhere. I hate them because I sweat too much & people are out everywhere all the time


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

I wouldn't say I hate summer, but I sometimes mind the heat a bit.


----------



## jhonny248 (Feb 28, 2013)

I only hate it a little cause people always outside...


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Naw. It's more interesting than winter and autumn at least.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I like the fall season the best...spring and summer are tolerable.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

used to now i love them, i realize everyday is a precious gift, no matter how awful it might seem to be


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

I get tired of all of the heat and humidity during the summertime. The only positive is that it heats my in ground pool and makes for good swimming weather. I just hate the general feel of mugginess day after day.


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

I love the spring especially after 6 months of a cold dreadful winter. Snow melts, everything comes alive, you start seeing colors, and there is nothing like the redolent fragrance in the air.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I love spring and summer, aside from seasonal allergies and tornadoes.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

The weather is horrible here during the summer so no I don't like it.


----------



## Starss (Apr 27, 2013)

AllToAll said:


> It can be depressing to know other people are having fun while you're all alone, but I still love spring and summer. *I simply love the weather and the clothes.*.. :stu


Yes I love my Spring and Summer clothes, but it just sucks that I have no where to wear it to.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

I used to feel the same way . . until I moved into my motorhome to live away from parents .

It's a bloody ****ing hell of a drag to have to wear 6 layers of clothing wherever you go .

The Free Internet Wifi hotspot is also located outdoors and I'm lucky enough to be able to have a roof to sit under with a portable chair in case it rains . . but it's still bloody cold , unless the sun is out . . . (which goes down at 5pm anyway)

It's a season to be endured with patience and anticipation for the Summer . I can't even have a halogen heater running inside my caravan as it would be a fire hazard . I have to use an oil heater .

Vegetables hardly grow in the backyard , the sun's low angle prevents a decent amount of sunlight from reaching through . It rains all the ****ing time . . the lawn becomes permanently Muddy and you can't walk on it without leaving footprints and getting your shoes dirty .

I'm sure it's Heaven if you live in a House with insulation . . a heatpump . . unlimited internet access . . parents who don't care . . and a PC with a high-end graphics card .


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

I hate it because I hate heat, which is year round in Texas.

As soon as I save up enough money, I'm moving somewhere cold and rainy.


----------



## trs18 (Jun 24, 2013)

My summers are usually when I feel down and depresses, because I barely see my friends and teachers and I dont access to any books. So..........yeah I hate it!


----------



## bangfiona (May 22, 2013)

I absolutely adore winter, I just love the general chilly atmosphere, the fact there's not many people about, going out for hot chocolate in the freezing cold. Its the best.


----------



## marokji (Aug 4, 2012)

I hate summer, it's just so freaking hot. Can't wait for the winter


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

I love the Spring, I would marry the Spring if it were such a thing, seriously a nice sunny day of Spring with a cool 20-25 degrees Celsius is bliss, how can you hate that? Seriously... 

As for the summer, during the day if it's not hell on earth its bearable, but sleeping during it hell or not, it's very difficult to do if you are not going commando a.k.a. naked.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Don't move to some place with no sunlight,it's not good for depression.


----------



## aladdin (Mar 25, 2013)

i hate the heat and humidity. also, envy seeing attractive couples having fun


----------



## wildgeese (Jun 26, 2013)

Winter and Summer are the worst. I yearn for summer in the winter and vice versa until it is actually upon me and then I hate it. Fall is my absolute favorite.


----------



## sausageattacker (Jun 26, 2013)

its starting to get hot :/

i dont like the sun , it glares too much and i cant sleep during the day.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I hate warm weather. I love it when it's cold enough to get all bundled up.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I've never really been a fan of summer. I hate sweating first of all, and I prefer cloudy days to sunny days. My favorite season is probably winter, but I like autumn a lot too.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

I don't like spring because of my pollen allergy. I absolutely loathe summer because of the heat and I am not too fond of winter either because of the cold. So what remains is autumn which happens to be my favourite season.

But it's not just the lesser evil. I really do like autumn.


----------



## vrogers1 (Apr 7, 2014)

*hate spring and summer*

I hate spring and summer.Get so depressed when grass starts to turn green and flowers begin to bloom.All the noisy kids out of school and people out in their yards.I could go on and on.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I hate more people outside and when it is too hot. Also I seem to sweat way more than other people even people who are similarly overweight. Most of my hobbies are hard to do in cold weather or unpleasant to do though. I'm trying to do stuff near sunrise to beat a lot of people outside. Think I'll be golden when sunrise gets even earlier in the summer if I can keep an early schedule.


----------



## coniconon (May 16, 2012)

I absolutely love fall and winter <3 I can't stand the heat, i hate being sweaty and i can't sleep comfortable at night because it's too hot. Plus, i'm not the type of person that feels comfortable wearing shorts... Idk, i love cold weather in general ^^


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

I prefer winter for the short days and long nights - I feel more comfortable in the dark. If people can't see me (as clearly) then they won't judge me (as much), RIGHT?! :|


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

coniconon said:


> I absolutely love fall and winter <3 I can't stand the heat, i hate being sweaty and i can't sleep comfortable at night because it's too hot. Plus, i'm not the type of person that feels comfortable wearing shorts... Idk, i love cold weather in general ^^


Totally like me. I don't like anything about the summer, only when I was in school was it nice to have such a long break. But otherwise, I hate the heat, it makes my face oily and I get headaches and ugh. I'm ready for winter again.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh man, no way. I loathe winter. I'm so thankful we're emerging from it here in the Northern Hemisphere...finally I can get up from in front of my space heater and a blanket in my house. I try to avoid going outside for as much as possible in the freeze. 

Bring on 100 degrees. + full humidity. I love it.


----------



## Teddi (Jun 30, 2014)

*Hate summer*

I understand what you mean. I hate summer because the heat and sun mean I will be bloated, have trouble breathing and get sun /heat stroke when outside for any length of time. I love having the windows open but I don't like to hear all the noise that goes on like yelling and loud music.

I get anxious in the spring because I know what's coming!

Thank you for sharing, it is nice to know someone else feels this way.


----------

